# 07' Klein Q-Elite Cable Routing Q



## syops (Jul 6, 2004)

Got a 2007 (08?) Klein Q-Elite XX on a warranty from trek....unfortunately it lacks ALL the trimmings you'd expect with a stock frameset. 

I will keep it simple. 

*Anyone know if the cable routing around the bottom bracket to the front derailleur requires extra tubing to protect the frame? or is there built protection for the carbon where you route the front derail. cable through the frame? *

Most modern carbon frames I've seen require a small section of plastic housing to be routed through in order to protect the frame...this frameset seems to lack any amount of spacing to insert such a piece of housing....ideas? I've cleaned up some of the paint overlap around the hole (can tell the finishing quality isn't the same as my 03) and it appears to have a metal edge...but no clue how far that extends.

Is the madone frameset similar?

thanks,
Adam


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I have a 2007 Q Elite XV and would love to help but am not technical enough to know the answer to your question.....


----------



## syops (Jul 6, 2004)

look at the bottom bracket where the front derailluer cable goes through the frame...are there any tiny plastic tubes sticking out? either end of the hole would be an indicator....

....key here is i want to know if they use a removable plastic liner...or is there a liner built into the frame to protect it? if there wasnt anything but carbon you'd end up just sawing through it....

thanks,
Adam

when in doubt? take some pics and PM me....i'll get you my email.


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

So I took a look and the cable runs through the frame, like literally into a hole and through the frame. No plastic tubes sticking out.

Looking at my Madone, definitely as the cable doesn't run through the frame but rather around to the bottom bracket.


----------



## syops (Jul 6, 2004)

Hmm this is strange. Must have built in cable routing then...

For kicks can I get a picture? Also wanted to see if they use a special cable guide on the BB, or if it's the stock shimano purple guide (if you rock campy it'd be black probably...).

email - yorkadam(AT)gmail.com

More I look online the less shocked I am about the state of the warranty frame. Looks like sales in the US are scant at best...so I probably was shipped a frame in the same state that the factory recieves them for full assembly....

thanks,
Adam


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Sure - I am sending right now. How did you come across the Q Elite? Did Trek replace another Q Elite?


----------



## FotoPsychLr (Mar 5, 2009)

*Klein cabling*

I own a 2007 Klein Q Elite XX, so I checked underneath the bottom bracket to see what was there. I bought mine from my LBS fully assembled. There is a bolt on the bottom that holds a black plastic piece in place. There is a piece about 1" long that the rear derailleur cable lays into and a 3 or 4" piece that the front derailleur cable fits into just before it goes into the hole. The black plastic lays flat against the carbon frame bottom bracket and the right and left sides have "lips" that form a groove that the tightened cables press up against.

I would think your local Trek dealer or Trek Corporate could help you to obtain one of these plastic things. I've called their phone # in Waterloo, Wisconsin @ 920-478-4676 before and was able to get help from tech support.

Hope this helps!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Does your warranty replacement Q-Elite look like my Q? Let me know and I will look at my frame.


----------

